# Smoked Pork Loin issues



## bigsyd (Nov 10, 2017)

Ladies and Gents, 

I attempted to smoke a pork loin for the first time. I'm really confused with my end result.

I smoked it on my Horizon 16 offset smoker at approx 240 degrees. I smoked it til I hit an IT of 142 degrees hoping a carryover would take me to close 150.

Now, before I smoked it, cutoff any fat cap and silverskin. Also, the loin was so long (almost 2feet I guess) that I cut it into 2. I used some Rub Some Butt Carolina Mustard style sauce as a binder on both halfs. I then hit both with a little coarse kosher salt and. Then, I used Rub Some Butt Seasoning on 1 and on the other, I hit with some jerk seasoning I picked up at an Amish Market.

Threw them on the pit and smoked them for 3 to 3.5 hours until 142. I spritzed them every 45 minutes or so with an apple juice, apple cider vinegar, BBQ sauce mixture.

I pulled them and let them rest for about 30 minutes or so and then began to slice. 

I'm confused because some is tough and some is less tough shall I say. I did hit some slices that were decent to the point that I actually questioned whether or not I undercooked some (almost like a tender ham texture). I'm also baffled because part of the loin has some type of muscle or tendon that runs through it and that part is definitely tough and chewy.

I'm enclosing some pictures that show what I started with and ended with. I'm open to feedback, cooments, etc.

Syd

PS - The other meat on the grill are the trimmings from my St Louis Style ribs. Any ideas on what to do with those trimmings and how to cook?


----------



## troutman (Nov 10, 2017)

Hard to say, I've cooked bunches of these and they always come out great.  Sometimes a little dry because so lean, try butterflying them and adding stuffing and roll into a fatty or bacon wrap them.  Loin really needs some taste/moisture help.  Otherwise it sounds like you cooked it exactly how I would.  Sorry for the lack of help.


----------



## jbellard (Nov 10, 2017)

Larance,
Try a pork tenderloin next time. Take it to IT 140 and wrap it in bacon (unless you prefer your bacon a little crisp, then don’t do it like this) and it tastes like filet mignon for a fraction of the cost. It’s amazing. 
Pork loin can do just like you’re talking about with very lean meat on top and fattier meat on the bottom (where that line of fat is is where the meat should be tender vs not tender. 
Hope that helps!


----------



## bigsyd (Nov 10, 2017)

So, it's ok to cook the loin without cutting when it's that long?

I'm thinking I should definitely turn the next time.

Also I was a little skeptical about cooking to 145 versus 165. I just read today that it's ok to cook pork to 145.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2017)

bigsyd said:


> So, it's ok to cook the loin without cutting when it's that long?
> I'm thinking I should definitely turn the next time.
> Also I was a little skeptical about cooking to 145 versus 165. I just read today that it's ok to cook pork to 145.



Looks Good!
How tender were you expecting?
It should be similar to Pork Chops, because that's what it is when sliced.
145° to 150° is Best. IMO

I like to cure & Smoke Low & Slow for Canadian Bacon or Cured & Smoked Pork Chops:
*Boneless Cured & Smoked Pork Chops and Canadian Bacon*


Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 10, 2017)

I keep the fat cap on.  Hmm..

Looks ok to me.. nice full load there .. Looks all good .


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 10, 2017)

Brined this overnight and opened it up to stuff and roll and tie back up..


----------



## bigsyd (Nov 10, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Looks Good!
> How tender were you expecting?
> It should be similar to Pork Chops, because that's what it is when sliced.
> 145° to 150° is Best. IMO
> ...


That may be the problem. I guess I was  expecting something very tender and Juicy. it was decent in spots. I'm thinking the ends cooked a lot more faster than the middle.

I need to go somewhere and try a pork loin for taste and texture and judge from there. This was my first attempt. I'm going to get some second opinions as well.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 10, 2017)

Since most of the other ways have been covered, let me suggest you brine the loin. I threw away gifted loins till I learned about brining. Brining adds not only moisture but flavor enhancers. You can use a bring on any piece of meat but especially poultry and pork. I am sure somewhere on the boards I have threads showing how I brine and the brine recipe.

Let me throw one more thing out there...... I truss my loins and tenderloins. No, they are not going to fall apart, but it was explained to me as helping the meat retain it density allowing better heat transfer thru the meat. I don't know if that is true but, I know I like the way my loins turn out these days, as well as pork roasts, etc. Don't be scared to truss, its easier than it looks. I think its worth the time.

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/peach-glazed-pork-loin-foamheart.248770/#post-1582429

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index....t-brined-apricot-glazed-omg-foamheart.266770/

Just some ideas...... And cured is most excellent also!


----------



## bigsyd (Nov 10, 2017)

foamheart said:


> Since most of the other ways have been covered, let me suggest you brine the loin. I threw away gifted loins till I learned about brining. Brining adds not only moisture but flavor enhancers. You can use a bring on any piece of meat but especially poultry and pork. I am sure somewhere on the boards I have threads showing how I brine and the brine recipe.
> 
> Let me throw one more thing out there...... I truss my loins and tenderloins. No, they are not going to fall apart, but it was explained to me as helping the meat retain it density allowing better heat transfer thru the meat. I don't know if that is true but, I know I like the way my loins turn out these days, as well as pork roasts, etc. Don't be scared to truss, its easier than it looks. I think its worth the time.
> 
> ...



I will definitely try a brine next time. I like the idea of breaking it down in 3rds all. More options.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 10, 2017)

I've cooked whole loins...  What I found is... The meat has different texture and flavor along the muscle...  At the head end, it tastes like pork butt... at the other end, it has a ham flavor...  texture changes along the muscle also...   depends on how much work that section of the muscle does.....
You can see this "phenomenon" in a butt if you cut it apart...   Dark muscles, light muscles, tough and tender sections also...
In a muscle that's 2.5' long, there's bound to be differences along it's length....


----------



## bigsyd (Nov 10, 2017)

daveomak said:


> I've cooked whole loins...  What I found is... The meat has different texture and flavor along the muscle...  At the head end, it tastes like pork butt... at the other end, it has a ham flavor...  texture changes along the muscle also...   depends on how much work that section of the muscle does.....
> You can see this "phenomenon" in a butt if you cut it apart...   Dark muscles, light muscles, tough and tender sections also...
> In a muscle that's 2.5' long, there's bound to be differences along it's length....


That's exactly what I experienced. You hit it on the head.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 10, 2017)

Don't worry about the 145 degree final temp--its cooked to health specs.  I usually cook mine to about 142 and then tent it and let carryover bring it up to 145.  Loin is very tempermental.  If you overcook it, it dries out very quickly and becomes tough.  I always trim the fat off before cooking--we don't eat ANY fat--so finished internal temp is VERY important.
Definitely try pork tenderloin.  It's fantastic if cooked similar to a loin.  With these, I pull and tent at 140.  If you grew up like most of us, you'll have to get used to pink pork if you want it tender and juicy.
Gary


----------



## bigsyd (Nov 11, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> Don't worry about the 145 degree final temp--its cooked to health specs.  I usually cook mine to about 142 and then tent it and let carryover bring it up to 145.  Loin is very tempermental.  If you overcook it, it dries out very quickly and becomes tough.  I always trim the fat off before cooking--we don't eat ANY fat--so finished internal temp is VERY important.
> Definitely try pork tenderloin.  It's fantastic if cooked similar to a loin.  With these, I pull and tent at 140.  If you grew up like most of us, you'll have to get used to pink pork if you want it tender and juicy.
> Gary


Will do. Thanks


----------

